# Pigeon wounds heals really fast....!!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Last week,on one fine morning,i went to my loft for the routine feeding and pigeon care.....but it was not a good sign to see one of my squeakers(1 month old ) ,bleeding severely from the scalp region.i soon found out that,it was done by one of my aggressive single adult male.Whenever the parents gets out of the nest,this male would come and peck on this poor little fellow.I took the little one for a closer observation,on examination there was a large lacerated wound over the back of the scalp....and it was bleeding profusely,i could actually see the skull bone through it.I thought ,i almost lost this guy.Since time was precious,i dint take him to a vet,i sutured the wound and applied some antiseptic spray and turmeric powder.
And now after one week,this guy is the most active one in my loft.On examination,i cant even see a scar now....the new feathers are already on its way...!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did a great job with this baby. Glad he is so active and hope he won't let anybody bully him again

Reti


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good news  Turmeric powder works well, not only for wounds but also as a first step against bacterial and viral diseases. Can be used in drinking water or as globules


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I might be inclined to add a week's course of antibiotics (internal, not topical)...just as a precaution. Maybe Amoxyciillin, triple-sulpha, or something.

It is amazing how head/scalp wounds can heal. I remember once finding a juvenile feral who had a healed wound...it was an old wound...and the skull was actually permanently exposed, with the wound healed around it. Amazing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sreeshs said:


> Good news  Turmeric powder works well, not only for wounds but also as a first step against bacterial and viral diseases. Can be used in drinking water or as globules


....and its good for the liver (if ingested)


----------



## Saravanan KR (Feb 19, 2011)

This is something i didnt know...Thanx for the info..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> ....and its good for the liver (if ingested)


...and it works in Risotto when you can't afford Saffron.....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I used to shower turmeric powder in my loft every week ,after cleaning it........it works well


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Jaye said:


> I might be inclined to add a week's course of antibiotics (internal, not topical)...just as a precaution. Maybe Amoxyciillin, triple-sulpha, or something.
> 
> It is amazing how head/scalp wounds can heal. I remember once finding a juvenile feral who had a healed wound...it was an old wound...and the skull was actually permanently exposed, with the wound healed around it. Amazing.


Week's course of antibiotics  no way Jaye

I would never recommend anti-biotics for precaution
Antibiotics should only be used for treatment preferably for life saving conditions.
Antibiotics are not good for your birds and over usage causes resistant strains. There is an abuse of tetracycline happening in the local pet stores and I am sure some bad news is on the way


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india (Mar 9, 2011)

*Prevention is better than cure*



boneyrajan.k said:


> Last week,on one fine morning,i went to my loft for the routine feeding and pigeon care.....but it was not a good sign to see one of my squeakers(1 month old ) ,bleeding severely from the scalp region.i soon found out that,it was done by one of my aggressive single adult male.Whenever the parents gets out of the nest,this male would come and peck on this poor little fellow.I took the little one for a closer observation,on examination there was a large lacerated wound over the back of the scalp....and it was bleeding profusely,i could actually see the skull bone through it.I thought ,i almost lost this guy.Since time was precious,i dint take him to a vet,i sutured the wound and applied some antiseptic spray and turmeric powder.
> And now after one week,this guy is the most active one in my loft.On examination,i cant even see a scar now....the new feathers are already on its way...!!!


Hi Boney,
Always keep the individual breeding pair pens closed, when leaving the breeding pairs out for feeding. This will prevent the aggressive adult birds from attacking the ybs or adult birds of other pens. *Prevention is better than cure*. The pigeons do not allow other pigeons to use their pens. They will protect their pens very aggressively. Just like we do not allow strangers inside our house, the pigeons do the same. What applies to us, applies to the pigeons too. Hope this helps you in future.


----------

